# [project] bladed mouse (because the original name gets blocked by tsf :()



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

did this a while ago, just never posted it here. enjoy 

before
































































after


















































































going to do my laptop is probably the same theme, but i dont know right now. currently preoccupied with my copper case (again, i need to post it here sorry )


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

noice


----------

